

Leap Motion - philfreo
https://www.leapmotion.com/

======
jchavannes
I got a chance to use one of these last week and was very impressed. It was
incredibly responsive and precise. It had its clunky moments like any similar
device, but I think the video on the homepage is a pretty accurate
representation.

Additionally, it easily integrates with your browser and they have lots of
cool examples using Three.js and WebGL.

